# HUMMINBIRD 788ci hd di and navionics maps compatibility



## bigbadgixxer (Mar 9, 2011)

so i bought one of these fishfinders humminbird 788ci hd di instead of the others i posted could not justify half double the money but i bought the hot maps platnium but do not think is works with this model humminbird??? looked on all the sites and only cabelas says it works w 800 and above? anyone chime in?
thanks


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 9, 2011)

Platinum version is not compatible with your unit. See the Navionics compatibility guide - https://www.navionics.com/LakeCompatiblePlotters_HMPlatinum.asp?GuideType=1


----------



## bigbadgixxer (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks could not find that chart i appreciate it. now what should i do return the 788 and get the 898 and keep the platnium or get the navionics premium map? only fresh water fishing in eastern ct?? thanks again


----------



## bigbadgixxer (Mar 9, 2011)

i cant see spending 1400.00 plus for the 898? any other maps that are good? i really wanted the 3d of the platnum but not for that much.


----------



## redbug (Mar 9, 2011)

If you are happy with the unit you have just find the card you need I think you can find them new for $140
Or you can take the unit back and pay to upgrade to the 800 series and pay the higher price for the platinum chip


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 9, 2011)

Unless you have a really good reason to want/need the platinum edition (and an unlimitied budget) I would just get the Premium Edition, which is compatible with the 788 unit.


----------

